# Animal Crossing: Wild World



## lara (Jan 4, 2008)

I know I'm a million days late to the party with this, but I got this last week and it's _adorable_!

Does anyone else still play? Add me and check out my snowy, barren town! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





#: 2019-8498-2775
Name: Lara
Town: Motown


----------



## Pixygirl (Jan 4, 2008)

I havent played this on the DS but I loved it on the game cube and I cant wait for it to come out on the Wii 

 If you looking for a fun game to play on the wil till it comes out try My Sims its about the same thing but you build things and the houses for your town but be warned, this game was so addticting I played it for like 40 hours the week I got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol it was a nice roll reversal my husband was like honey are you comming to bed.. honey can I play a game for a while.. Urg you have been on that game all day ... LOL paybacks a bitch


----------



## janwa09 (Jan 7, 2008)

I played this game on the GameCube and it's one of my favorite games! Very cute characters and I like digging for treasure and traveling to different towns! I didn't bother getting the game on the DS cos I already had my fill with the Cube game.


----------



## dollbabybex (Jan 8, 2008)

yeah i have this i now have a massive house and am a pro at fishing


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jan 8, 2008)

uhm IM OBSESSED with animal crossing.

my town is called Poop and my house is the shiznit.


----------



## Meisje (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm bumping this... I just got City Folk for the Wii (started a new thread for it) but I'd like to add you if possible (not sure if you can cross-add from the games?)

My code is in the other thread.


----------



## bella_and_divin (Jan 2, 2010)

This game is pretty addicting you should try the wesite animalcrossingcommunity.com you can find people to visit their towns, they have forums, give aways, patterns for the design feature at the sable sisters shop, and more. I dont have a wi-fi adapter anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i cant figure out if you have just use ur router to connect.


----------



## Meisje (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a wireless router and when I click "Use WiFi" it searches and finds the connection --- I already have the Wii set up to access my password-protected wireless.


----------



## bella_and_divin (Jan 17, 2010)

i just got into playing again my friend code is 485576905874 my name is Evee and town name is Starlite


----------



## BellaZilla (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi  my friend code is 489980887173 my town is Blosom and my avatars name is Bella


----------

